# It's FALL in southern Florida. Storms coming.



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Gillian M (Sep 23, 2022)

Autumn (not fall!) is about to begin here, as well. 

And thanks for sharing.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 23, 2022)

I think the real "fall" season is when iguanas start falling out of the trees. 

As far as the weather, it's a most beautiful day here in northern Florida!


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 24, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> View attachment 350209


Hey!!! That ain't nothing to what's coming soon to mine and yours...name is Ian. Watch your head!


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 24, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Hey!!! That ain't nothing to what's coming soon to mine and yours...name is Ian. Watch your head!


Tammy! Go fly a...ahhh. Forget it.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 24, 2022)

YOU GUYS BATTEN DOWN!


----------



## OliveW (Sep 24, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> YOU GUYS BATTEN DOWN!



YOU better batten down, girl! Stay safe! 

The only hurricanes that hit us are the ones that come up the gulf side and make landfall in the northern part of the state. We are typically where people come to ride out storms. 

We got hit a few years back with a scary one and power was out for six days. It was super hot out and it sucked. We didn't have an appropriate generator at the time. We sure do now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Hey!!! That ain't nothing to what's coming soon to mine and yours...name is Ian. Watch your head!


I try to find humor in everything.
Even with my roof flying off. This one looks like it'll effect our area. But probably not a huge event.
Right now it looks like the Tampa area. West coast. THAT is serious.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2022)

OliveW said:


> YOU better batten down, girl! Stay safe!
> 
> The only hurricanes that hit us are the ones that come up the gulf side and make landfall in the northern part of the state. We are typically where people come to ride out storms.
> 
> We got hit a few years back with a scary one and power was out for six days. It was super hot out and it sucked. We didn't have an appropriate generator at the time. We sure do now!


Branford is up by the Pan Handle?


----------



## OliveW (Sep 24, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Branford is up by the Pan Handle?



We are not in the panhandle, just north of Gainesville (30 miles or so) is the best way I can tell you where it is. We don't actually live in Branford, but about 10 miles out into the country from there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2022)

Is member @StacyJ still here.
She lives in Tampa


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2022)

DAY LIGHT SAVING TIME!!!


----------



## OliveW (Sep 24, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> DAY LIGHT SAVING TIME!!!



This is our last year having to deal with it in Florida. I'm very much looking forward to having SUN on winter evenings in 2023.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 24, 2022)

It’s not Autumn in Florida until all the leaves turn to beautiful reds, yellows, crimsons & more.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 24, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s not Autumn in Florida until all the leaves turn to beautiful reds, yellows, crimsons & more.


Well. If you all admire the leaves so much, why do you rake them up or blow them away?


----------



## OliveW (Sep 24, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s not Autumn in Florida until all the leaves turn to beautiful reds, yellows, crimsons & more.



No thanks!  They don't stay looking beautiful for long, then they fall off leaving a very grim and depressing looking landscape until spring. I know since I live in MD and WV all my life until 15 years ago. 



TammyJ said:


> Well. If you all admire the leaves so much, why do you rake them up or blow them away?



Excellent question! I never did that myself. When I lived up north, I left them to decay on the ground so the earth could have the nutrients. Of course we could only get away with such living out in the country. When we lived in the urban hell of the DC area, it would have been selfish to not keep a clean yard as it impacted everyone's property values. 

Had I done things the way I wanted, my entire yard - including the front - would have been vegetable garden. "Lawn" is such a waste of resources, in my opinion. 

I enjoy things looking clean and neat, but the majority of our grass now is actually just weeds that are mowed short. My parents, who have a meticulous lawn, that is all actually grass of the same species, were horrified when I refused to seed after buying this property and putting our home in. I told them the earth would do it's thing, and it has. It looks beautiful now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s not Autumn in Florida until all the leaves turn to beautiful reds, yellows, crimsons & more.


Except that none of that happens down here.
If you want to see orange and yellow leaves you need to buy some Croton plants.
Only the grass changes color. (Its brown in the dry winter months)


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 25, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Except that none of that happens down here.
> If you want to see orange and yellow leaves you need to buy some Croton plants.
> Only the grass changes color. (Its brown in the dry winter months)


We have Fall here too and not just Crotons. Almond tree outside my office about to shed...darn. I can't find how to attach a photo from my phone.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 25, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> We have Fall here too and not just Crotons. Almond tree outside my office about to shed...darn. I can't find how to attach a photo from my phone.


Tammy. You lummox.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 25, 2022)

We are getting flooding and gusts here now. Expect to lose power soon. Ugh.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2022)

I hope all of you in line with the storm remain safe!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 25, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> We are getting flooding and gusts here now. Expect to lose power soon. Ugh.


Be safe.
This thing is getting really ugly.
It looks like southernmost Florida might be out of the worst of it at this point. But these storms don't always follow the rules.
.(Its projected to increase)And it looks like he might become a cat 3 or 4 once he gets over that warmer water.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 25, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I hope all of you in line with the storm remain safe!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## TammyJ (Sep 25, 2022)

We didn't lose power! Not yet. Had strong gusts and lots of flooding. Expect landslides so not sure if I can get to work down in Kingston tomorrow.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 25, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> We didn't lose power! Not yet. Had strong gusts and lots of flooding. Expect landslides so not sure if I can get to work down in Kingston tomorrow.


You mean you hope you can't get to work tomorrow Tammy.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 26, 2022)

Still pouring rain and thunder storms and gusts here now. Cayman catching it as Cat 1.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm beginning to see the "doom stories" as folks as asked/told to evac Tampa beeches.

Hope any of you guys on the Gulf fare this one without too much drama.....


Tam, you can print this to take to work;



Dear Tammy's boss,

She has water to clean up and won't be in tomorrow.

Signed,

Her friends


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 26, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> I'm beginning to see the "doom stories" as folks as asked/told to evac Tampa beeches.
> 
> Hope any of you guys on the Gulf fare this one without too much drama.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff! I will add this to my strained back from moving heavy rat cages, my sore wrists from washing heavy tarps, and my eye strain from reading too much Nelson Demille.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 26, 2022)

Serious, the place is a mess with floods and more gusts and road damage.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 26, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Serious, the place is a mess with floods and more gusts and road damage.



Yikes, at least have power?! Hang in there. Watching it continue to build in strength.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2022)

What people don't know because they don't live in HURRICANE areas is how calm and beautiful the weather is outside of the cone. It sucks up everything.
We have suspiciously blue skies here.
(At least we did until about an hour ago)

I sure hope that our Florida West Coast friends will be spared most of the brunt of Ian.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Serious, the place is a mess with floods and more gusts and road damage.


Are you in a flood area or towards the mountains?


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 26, 2022)

Yeah, it's very deceiving. When we had a couple of hurricanes come up the Chesapeake bay in the 70's, Agnes especially, pulled all the water from Cornfield creek....doesn't sound like much but it's was probably 1/2-3/4 of a mile long and several hundred yards wide and avg depth of 8 feet

We stood on our community pier and the water was 1/4 mile away. The sky had been building for a couple days so there was no clear sky on our side but it was calm out......with no real hint of what was to come. Then it came ashore.....and killed over 20 people here in MD. 50 yrs ago, this year!


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 26, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you in a flood area or towards the mountains?


In hills overlooking Kingston. About 2700 feet elevation. Landslide country! It's pouring rain, breeze and thunderstorms here right now. Watch out Florida folks! Including my daughter in Sunrise.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 26, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Yeah, it's very deceiving. When we had a couple of hurricanes come up the Chesapeake bay in the 70's, Agnes especially, pulled all the water from Cornfield creek....doesn't sound like much but it's was probably 1/2-3/4 of a mile long and several hundred yards wide and avg depth of 8 feet
> 
> We stood on our community pier and the water was 1/4 mile away. The sky had been building for a couple days so there was no clear sky on our side but it was calm out......with no real hint of what was to come. Then it came ashore.....and killed over 20 people here in MD. 50 yrs ago, this year!


Wow! Nature can be so scary and cruel.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2022)

Batten down the hatches, guys, I hope you all stay safe.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 26, 2022)

Schools just canceled here for the rest of the week. Our grandchildren don't get snow days, as their parents' did, so they all came home from school today pretty excited and happy.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 26, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Batten down the hatches, guys, I hope you all stay safe.


Yes, please be alert you all! Secure the family and critters!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks like the storm surge is always what does the damage. High winds & the surge…. Greater Tampa Bay Area seems to be the impact zone



NWS Southern Region Tropical Webpage


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> View attachment 350209


You said it! Hope you and yours are nice and dry. I see what is happening on the weather satellites! Just beginning. Hang tight all of you, good luck!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2022)

It's starting to track more towards Naples than Tampa Florida now


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's starting to track more towards Naples than Tampa Florida now


Tornado warning for Broward!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 27, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's starting to track more towards Naples than Tampa Florida now





ZEROPILOT said:


> It's starting to track more towards Naples than Tampa Florida now



Some good live 24/7 broadcasts of the storm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Tornado warning for Broward!


Yeah
Two hit a few miles away.
The rain is just unbelievable for the last 24 hours.
Lots of flooding and we're nowhere near close.
And there's also this:


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

Guess you must be pretty anxious and busy right now, eh? Gonna be unforgettable. Hang tight! My daughter is in Sunrise and I have others all over Florida.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 27, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Guess you must be pretty anxious and busy right now, eh? Gonna be unforgettable. Hang tight! My daughter is in Sunrise and I have others all over Florida.



All kinds of tornado warnings with a few on the ground with damage to property. A few developing right now. Lots of activity.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Guess you must be pretty anxious and busy right now, eh? Gonna be unforgettable. Hang tight! My daughter is in Sunrise and I have others all over Florida.


No. This one isn't particularly dangerous for us.
Any mild inconveniences aside.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 28, 2022)

It should be hitting Florida between 1 and 6 pm around Fort Meyers


----------



## OliveW (Sep 28, 2022)

It's all creepy here. Windy and darkish with that weird feeling in the air. And we are not even in the supposed direct path. 

So, last night Tortimer buried himself in his burrow. I don't know if it was intentional or accidental. He's never covered the entrance like that before. I don't know if he senses a storm coming or if it was just a coincidence.

My husband dug out the entrance and he came strutting out like any other day. We covered his burrow and he's going in the bathroom for a couple of days. Not sure if that's the best thing to do or not, but I don't want to chance him burying himself in his burrow again and getting flooded. 

Very busy here between food prep and putting up everything I can out of the gardens before a few days of rain. Will be setting up the bathroom to accommodate Mr. Tortie-Sweetie-Pie shortly. Hubby gathered some of his usual vines and weeds and has him out grazing now, but he's going to love being spoiled with Romaine and Arugula the next couple of days.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 28, 2022)

You are going to get hammered with the rains, if not the winds O....just offset of the path----had to google - Branford

I texted Kerry's little brother who lives in a mobile-home outside Ft Meyers-and wasn't leaving, busting his chops for being an idiot....now I'm really a little worried about him. I had a gut feeling last night it was gonna punch in there. I know his whole Fam tried to get him to leave after I told Kerry that.

I read btwn Bonita beach and Sarasota they were looking for that 18' (possible) surge.....he may be floating in Georgia before he lands! He's a pretty capable guy like me so I can tease him, but I worry about him. I can't really bring it up to Kerry and make her worry more.....so I'm in holding till he hollers to someone in the family.

Hope anyone here is ok if their down there....it's not the water, most us can swim- it's the stuff in it, getting crushed btwn that stuff! You learn that real fast if you ever have to go get someone in that mess(those guys are superheros). I hope he does ok


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 28, 2022)

Yesterday's rains and tornadoes have settled into a breezy and mostly rain free day today.
This storm has spared us. But I feel horrible being happy about that because the west coast is getting HAMMERED right now and they aren't set up to handle these things as well as we are.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 28, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You are going to get hammered with the rains, if not the winds O....just offset of the path----had to google - Branford
> 
> I texted Kerry's little brother who lives in a mobile-home outside Ft Meyers-and wasn't leaving, busting his chops for being an idiot....now I'm really a little worried about him. I had a gut feeling last night it was gonna punch in there. I know his whole Fam tried to get him to leave after I told Kerry that.
> 
> ...


You definitely don't want to ride out a category four hurricane in a trailer home.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 28, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You definitely don't want to ride out a category four hurricane in a trailer home.



You would be shocked at how many mobile homes we take the keys. There is NO WAY I would live in a mobile home in the keys.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 28, 2022)

Because Florida Man never disappoints.


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 28, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> What people don't know because they don't live in HURRICANE areas is how calm and beautiful the weather is outside of the cone. It sucks up everything.
> We have suspiciously blue skies here.
> (At least we did until about an hour ago)
> 
> I sure hope that our Florida West Coast friends will be spared most of the brunt of Ian.


I know what you mean by the beautiful refreshing gusts and wind. It's like an undercurrent with it's own mind. It's hard to describe but sometimes I recognize that type of air. Even as far as here in Ohio it can be felt here while one is headed for the gulf


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 28, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday's rains and tornadoes have settled into a breezy and mostly rain free day today.
> This storm has spared us. But I feel horrible being happy about that because the west coast is getting HAMMERED right now and they aren't set up to handle these things as well as we are.


Yes. Especially inland from Fort Myers


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 28, 2022)

They're saying on the news that some coastal Motels and businesses are "not there" anymore.
Washed away by the surge


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 28, 2022)

Naples & Fort Myers & Fort Myers Beach, Punta Gorda & Port Charlotte. So much flooding. Cars & houses floating away. Amazing storm surge. Back end of the storm is pounding them.

I need to look at Branford see where it is.

Stay safe guys.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 28, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> Naples & Fort Myers & Fort Myers Beach, Punta Gorda & Port Charlotte. So much flooding. Cars & houses floating away. Amazing storm surge. Back end of the storm is pounding them.
> 
> I need to look at Branford see where it is.
> 
> Stay safe guys.



We're good here. Just the outer bands with wind so far and tomorrow we will see the worst of it. 

We are typically a very safe spot, but got hit very hard by Irma. For awhile, it looked like this one may take the same path, but it didn't.

It did stay all creepy and darkish out until the sun set, and even the sunset was creepy and odd looking. It's difficult to describe in words. Regardless, I'm very thankful to not live in Tampa right now, and very thankful that we are not anticipating a hard hit tomorrow. 

Prayers for all that have had their lives changed in an instant today.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 28, 2022)

Heard late last night that Kerry bro had bugged out in time and went over to stay with a friend in a concrete building.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 29, 2022)

@ 2:26 when I sat down with a migraine earlier, I thought that maybe I could write a bit.....LOL.....I was WRONG. 

Much better now. That storm walloped those poor folks! I hope her brother heeded my advice to park his car at the top of a parking garage. He owes money on a 10 yr old car so it's covered by insurance but you know that it will hurt him in the long run & he can avoid the drama by moving it. When I saw the pics of the roofs with the water over the cars this morning, it made me think if it.


"Because Florida Man never disappoints."

Those guys and I would have gotten into trouble together...............always good to see someone having a bit of fun, unconventionally! So we know where your husband is O?......LOL

Branford Fla is safe? I spent a couple years looking for another home and love it down there....ahhhh, palm trees.....but I have a lower risk tolerance for where I live than for my own personals safely when I do stupid things. Thankfully, I do not do too many stupid things anymore.....LOL....I seem to land differently now... and it hurts! Besides, if I fall down, then I have to get up!

Anyway, I really like the Crystal river area. I looked in Boynton Beech on the East coast but no thanks.....way to busy over there for me. I did find some nice places on the West coast/

The epiphany I had while in 3rd world country looking for a home, living there full time simply comes with too many compromises. Same with Hurricane paths....the idea of my house and more importantly, the things that mean something to me after gathering them over the decades, being blown or washed away would be one of those things that I don't want to compromise on. No one wants to lose their stuff and I don't need to so it's kind of black and white to me. 

Who knows though....I'm fickle so in a couple years, I could see it very differently.

I'm going to go play, like they pay me to do......but I sent 4 emails before coming here so I'm on it!

Prayers for all.......lighten up on the weather big guy!


----------



## OliveW (Sep 29, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> @ 2:26 when I sat down with a migraine earlier, I thought that maybe I could write a bit.....LOL.....I was WRONG.
> 
> Much better now. That storm walloped those poor folks! I hope her brother heeded my advice to park his car at the top of a parking garage. He owes money on a 10 yr old car so it's covered by insurance but you know that it will hurt him in the long run & he can avoid the drama by moving it. When I saw the pics of the roofs with the water over the cars this morning, it made me think if it.
> 
> ...



Branford is very safe and a very nice place to live. It's a small town where everyone knows each other. 

We actually live ten miles out of town.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2022)

Just for the heck of it. I'm leaving the shutters up on my unprotected Sun Room until December. 
I'm not ready to take them back down just yet


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 29, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just for the heck of it. I'm leaving the shutters up on my unprotected Sun Room until December.
> I'm not ready to take them back down just yet
> View attachment 350384


Good idea anyway  but hopefully one biggy is all you get and the rest just peter out.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 29, 2022)

Great system with numbers and lines for putting them up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2022)

OliveW said:


> Great system with numbers and lines for putting them up!


I used to have to do the entire house. So I color coded them and numbered them for location.
This was/is Purple 13. Purple being the sun room and 13 is the number of panels.
Most south Floridians are very familiar with this dance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2022)

Pictures of the devastating are coming in. And Ian is a Category 1 again and headed towards South Carolina


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 29, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pictures of the devastating are coming in. And Ian is a Category 1 again and headed towards South Carolina


Hows it going Zero? Your property get any damage from the storm?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2022)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows it going Zero? Your property get any damage from the storm?


No. Absolutely nothing except some mild and temporary flooding..(outside of the house)
You?
Are y'all anticipating getting any of this?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 29, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Absolutely nothing except some mild and temporary flooding..(outside of the house)
> You?


Im up here in MA lol sunny and 70 all week. Good to hear tho bro


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 29, 2022)

Pretty nasty storm down there in areas


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 29, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pictures of the devastating are coming in. And Ian is a Category 1 again and headed towards South Carolina


I have a friend in southern North Carolina but along a river and I'm sure she'll get something. Ian's supposed to come through Ohio too. I worry about tornadoes caused by a storm like that. Ian's not done.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 29, 2022)

Nah. It will be weak by the time it reaches us. Maybe some showers


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 29, 2022)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah. It will be weak by the time it reaches us. Maybe some showers


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I have a friend in southern North Carolina but along a river and I'm sure she'll get something. Ian's supposed to come through Ohio too. I worry about tornadoes caused by a storm like that. Ian's not done.


Tornadoes are certainly an issue. We had a few here. None within 2 miles though


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 29, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tornadoes are certainly an issue. We had a few here. None within 2 miles though


Yeah!!! Tornadoes scare me. They are so unpredictable. And I realize that hurricanes are bad even though I've only been through 4. They do create tornadoes that go spinning off landing here there and everywhere though. I'm glad you didn't get one close but 2 miles is pretty close phew


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 29, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just for the heck of it. I'm leaving the shutters up on my unprotected Sun Room until December.
> I'm not ready to take them back down just yet
> View attachment 350384


I am doing the same with my glass louvre windows. Leaving the plyboard shutters on.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 29, 2022)

Would you guys believe Ian sent more flood rains down on us from up there? I was scared driving up the hill through a raging torrent this afternoon. Like a real river with the addition of potholes! Not fun.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 29, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Would you guys believe Ian sent more flood rains down on us from up there? I was scared driving up the hill through a raging torrent this afternoon. Like a real river with the addition of potholes! Not fun.


I think id rather deal with the snow hear lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 29, 2022)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think id rather deal with the snow hear lol


So would I
Florida sucks


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 30, 2022)

I drove my Expedition though 22" of snow to go see my Kerry..................

If that had been water, I'd have gotten a new girlfriend!

Glad you are good to go Z


----------



## OliveW (Oct 3, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> So would I
> Florida sucks



Only south Florida sucks. 

Up here in the northern part of the state, we rarely see a hurricane and have good weather most of the year. It's an easy day trip to ocean or gulf from where we live, but still far enough inland to have only been impacted by one hurricane in 15 years and we didn't have to evacuate. 

It's beautiful fall weather here now with daytime highs around 80 and 50's at night. I am very thankful to be done with snow. I only like to look at it in pictures and videos.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 3, 2022)

OliveW said:


> Only south Florida sucks.
> 
> Up here in the northern part of the state, we rarely see a hurricane and have good weather most of the year. It's an easy day trip to ocean or gulf from where we live, but still far enough inland to have only been impacted by one hurricane in 15 years and we didn't have to evacuate.
> 
> It's beautiful fall weather here now with daytime highs around 80 and 50's at night. I am very thankful to be done with snow. I only like to look at it in pictures and videos.


You are absolutely correct.
I go up to southern Georgia to visit my mother every few months and it gets more "Southern" the further I drive NORTH.


----------



## OliveW (Oct 3, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> I go up to southern Georgia to visit my mother every few months and it gets more "Southern" the further I drive NORTH.



Oh yes, definitely small town farming community here. Mostly rednecks and dirt roads.


----------

